# Riding with two people??



## Aldenwarner (Apr 26, 2015)

I need all the information on riding with two people as possible. Saddle size, pros and cons, do's and donts. Any information would be helpful and appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

It would help a little to know what your purpose is. But for basic information:

it's hard on the horse. The weight distribution is not good for the spine. 
Some horses accept it, some don't. Most could probably be trained to accept it.

I've known some that had a seemingly reflexive buck whenever any pressure was put behind the saddle.

If the second rider is a good horseman as well, the better it is for all concerned. When one falls, they tend to drag the other with them. 

The only special tack I'm aware of is something called a pillion seat. It's a pad that fits behind the saddle to accommodate the second rider, usually a woman who rode with both legs on the same side. Some Hispanic traditions also incorporate blanketing to protect the lady's skirts from horse sweat. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are riding double with an adult or a child ? i always put a child in front of me, a smaller one, and if the kid was around 8 they would ride behind me, with an extra long saddle pad to sit on, and only on a very very gentle broke horse. Also only for short rides .


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can get something called a buddy saddle - but only intended for children
The Saddle Buddy Seat


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Will say this- if you intend to do any fast riding double- put the heavier person in front otherwise the 'driver' will end up on the horse's neck. This happened to me. Only time I was afraid for my life while riding. Didn't help that it was a downhill qh. I rode bareback for this however I have done it on the back of a western saddle just sitting on the skirt. I wouldn't do it for miles and miles as usually the horse's back isn't going to hold up for that. However the exception to the rule was a friesian percheron horse I rode with a buddy a number of times who had a back you could set a table for four on. Good luck. Also: try not to excede the 20% of horse's body weight rule.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There's something called a double saddle or tandem saddle made by Freedman - I have seen this used but again only with a small child
Saddles â€“ Freedman's


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually have a western 'double' saddle, it is a one piece leather saddle with 2 seats. The front seat is about 15", the back one is @ 12". Good for a kid aged about 3 to 6 or so.
My 16 year old and 12 year old daughters have ridden one of our horses double on a short trail ride, bareback, but only at a walk. They are both petite girls.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I would be concerned about the second person ending up too far back and sitting on the more sensitive part of the back which is over the kidneys.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I put the younger kids in front of me, as the motion of the horse seemed to rock them to sleep.
and again only on a horse that was very broke and trusting for me.


----------



## Aldenwarner (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the information. Actually I have been riding horses all my life. My wife is now interested. So instead of putting her one by herself, I was going to let her ride with me a time or two. I have Tennessee Walkers if that makes a difference. Thanks again!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you may try just leading her first and not riding double.


----------



## Aldenwarner (Apr 26, 2015)

Well that's what I suggested but she insist on riding with me first. So I'm trying to figure out how to go about riding with both of us.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have more than one horse, pony your wife on one, rather than riding double
I did put a child in front of me, riding on short rides, but on any longer ride, even when my children were very young, I ponyed them
My youngest child was five,when we first took our two sons on long mountain pack trips. I ponyed the five year old.
Your wife is going to get the feel of riding much better, sitting in that saddle by herself, plus I think, if you have a well broke horse to lead off of, ponying is a much safer option, and more comfortable for both the rider and the horse


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you know whether or not your horse will ride double? Your wife may feel more secure thinking she can just hang on to you if there's trouble, but in my experience that only means that both of you will fall. 

I second the leading option.


----------

